

Show HN: Unlike App - EGreg
http://unlikeapp.com/

======
EGreg
This was just a short weekend project. Someone posted a fake "unlike" app
before, and I wanted to see if I could throw together a real one in 2 hours.

I used some of the effects from my framework to make it quick and slick. Let
me know if you encounter any bugs on your local environments / browsers.

The only thing is - you can't really unlike anything because the app needs to
be whitelisted by facebook.

This app is completely open source, and I encourage you to fork it. If any of
you want to, you can juts copy & paste the HTML and it host it somewhere. Just
register your own facebook app id. If you're able to improve it, please post
the URL here. If you're able to get your app to be whitelisted for the
"unlike" to actually work, definitely post here :)

